# Bad first-time sex but still married him?



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Just wondering if any women had a pretty bad first-time sex experience (either "first" time or first time with new partner) and still ended up marrying the guy? And how things played out down the road? Asking for a friend.


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

Does future MIL interrupting with a phone call just as it was getting good count? Asking for a friend too.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

aquarius1 said:


> Does future MIL interrupting with a phone call just as it was getting good count? Asking for a friend too.


Not quite what I had in mind. But why was the phone answered??? What does that say about HIS feelings about that first time? 

No, I was thinking in terms of "wow, sex is really a disappointment" type of thing.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Sure did. Divorced 10 years later mostly due to a sexless marriage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

I waited till marriage to have sex and it took a while to be good.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Elizabeth001 said:


> Sure did. Divorced 10 years later mostly due to a sexless marriage.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

I mean, it was both of our first times. So idk, I'm sure I was terrible. I used a pink condom (durex strawberry) so I came at her with a bubble gum pink wang. Couldn't have been great. 

Sex life is banging as of today. Coming up on 13 years married this December. Together for basically 18 years including times we broke up.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

If the first time was bad and you're considering marriage, maybe you should give it a few more tries to see if it's likely to get better?

Anybody can fumble the first time. But a dozen times is probably a significant trend. Best to get some real meaningful data before making a decision.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> If the first time was bad and you're considering marriage, maybe you should give it a few more tries to see if it's likely to get better?
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody can fumble the first time. But a dozen times is probably a significant trend. Best to get some real meaningful data before making a decision.




I stupidly assumed that we would keep getting more comfortable with each other and he would loosen up as he grew to trust me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Elizabeth001 said:


> I stupidly assumed that we would keep getting more comfortable with each other and he would loosen up as he grew to trust me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think a lot of us have made similar assumptions. Many of us were raised with the fairy tale that if you love each other, everything will just magically work out.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Girl_power said:


> I waited till marriage to have sex and it took a while to be good.


Yes and that what its supposed to be about, starting from scratch and both working together to make sex good. :smile2:


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

First time with my STBX was horrible. He turned out to be gay LOL

But to be honest, things got much better with time and instruction. He needed to learn a lot but was always willing to learn and was a generous lover. So much so that I was completely shocked when I discovered his secret. He was not my worst lover.


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

Girl_power said:


> I waited till marriage to have sex and it took a while to be good.


A bit of this and a bit of "it was good because of the excitment". 

I married 'my first time partner' and it took awhile to learn, try new stuff, discover how to have an O with him. It was a fun and happy discovery and my complain is only his lack of foreplay 😕 . 

I dont think most first times are very good for the girl because of the pain and nervouness. None of my female cousins or friends had a good first time (that i know of).


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> If the first time was bad and you're considering marriage, maybe you should give it a few more tries to see if it's likely to get better?
> 
> Anybody can fumble the first time. But a dozen times is probably a significant trend. Best to get some real meaningful data before making a decision.


Best answer!


----------



## DieCastRN (Oct 18, 2019)

Casual Observer said:


> Just wondering if any women had a pretty bad first-time sex experience (either "first" time or first time with new partner) and still ended up marrying the guy? And how things played out down the road? Asking for a friend.


Not a woman, but this was my situation. Unfortunately, I didn't know the bad first time sex until our wedding night. And it continued to be bad throughout or marriage. She had made all kinds of promises about how our sex life would be amazing once we were married and blah blah blah....oh DieCastRN, I was so naive back then and fell for the old bait-and-switch. Oh well, that chapter of my life is closed now. Thankfully.


----------



## Satisfied Mind (Jan 29, 2019)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> If the first time was bad and you're considering marriage, maybe you should give it a few more tries to see if it's likely to get better?
> 
> Anybody can fumble the first time. But a dozen times is probably a significant trend. Best to get some real meaningful data before making a decision.


+1

Our first time was pretty bad. Like she went home and cried bad. The second time, about a week later, she had multiple O's. We've been together 15 years, married for almost 12, and the sex is still great.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Yep ... we sure did. It was bad. When I say bad I mean like really bad. It was the first time for us both.

Alcohol fixed that for the next 3 or 4 times and then it was mostly good. 

We still practice all the time .....


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Mrs. Conan and I had a pretty bad first experience.

We didn't even slow down because we both still wanted each other like crazy and went at it 30+ times over the next week.

Halfway through the week, she was making animal noises and couldn't walk right.:wink2:


----------

